# Fiamma Izzo d'Amico



## Hele (Aug 26, 2020)

Does anybody know, what happened to Fiamma Izzo d'Amico? I saw her Elisabetta (MET, 1986, Carreras, Furlanetto, von Karajan) and really loved her voice and portrayal. But after that haven't heard anything about her ...


----------



## Hele (Aug 26, 2020)

Sorry, not the MET production, but Salzburg.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

She retired from the stage in the mid 1990s, except for the odd concert now and then, to pursue a career in dubbing. Her father and all her family were in that business for a long time, actually she has been quite successful in her second career.

Some people, yourself included, have indeed a soft spot for her Elisabetta.

Singing Mimi with Pavarotti:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

She also made a recital disc for EMI a duets disc with Peter Dvorsky / Perlogesi Stabat Matar and a Turandot from the back of my head .


----------



## Hele (Aug 26, 2020)

I have to admit, listening her singing now, wasn't impressed too much. Nice timbre, but I don't feel any energy coming from her ... Don't even know, why I had a soft spot for her Elisabetta.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Hele said:


> I have to admit, listening her singing now, wasn't impressed too much. Nice timbre, but I don't feel any energy coming from her ... Don't even know, why I had a soft spot for her Elisabetta.


Well...she played the part, as Majesty as could but the voice I am still not sure about.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Medium weight voice, not terribly interesting from what I remember. Her name, though, is memorable, but I don’t think I could recognize her voice “blind.”


----------



## Hele (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm 100% sure, I don't recognize her voice "blind". Something of her portrayal of Elisabetta touched me years ago, although I have to admit, when I watched the performance few days ago, I wasn't so thrilled any more.


----------

